# Current Nissan Recalls



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

Just a quick reminder to all nissan owners. Current recalls:
1.8, 2.5, and 3.5 motors: Cam and Crankshaft position sensors.
ECM Case Foam recall: foam gets hot and deteriates and may cause fire or cause engine to shut off abruptly.
2002-2003 Altima and 02-03 Sentra heat shield recall
Altima, Xterra, and Frontier- Window regulators recall
Those are the most important, most current recalls I have right now. If you haven't recieved your letter from Nissan yet call your dealership for info. The position sensors and heat shield recalls need to be done ASAP along with your ECM case. Check engine light will come on to let you know all these need done. Sorry for stating the obvious but you know......
Hope this helps or I'm not reposting this, I'm at work and don't have time to do a search.

Justin


----------

